# My First Work in Photoshop



## UnFallen (Jul 14, 2009)

Well what do you think??


Spoiler


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 14, 2009)

Words look like crap other than that it's good.


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 14, 2009)

Here's one without words


Spoiler


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks much better but now there is a lot of empty space. Maybe it needs to be smaller?


----------



## UnFallen (Jul 14, 2009)

It was originally made for a desktop wallpaper but here is a cropped version for anyone that wants it for an avatar.


Spoiler


----------



## purplesludge (Jul 14, 2009)

Very nice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No more complaints from me.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Jul 19, 2009)

Eh... Not too bad, but it's a bit busy for my taste.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Jul 19, 2009)

The 'grainy' effect seems a bit overwhelming on the black/darkened sections of the wallpaper. Maybe reduce it a little more or fade it out. Other than that, it seems okay to use for a minimalistic desktop.


----------



## Wabsta (Jul 19, 2009)

Sorry, but I just don't like it at all..
But hey! It's just ur first work in photoshop


----------



## Splych (Jul 20, 2009)

The font writing from the first is a little... Bleh. In other words, it sucks so take it off xDD>

The logo was okay. Keeping it all plain would've been better. The Element sign was always better when plain xDD. 

The sandy/digitilized effect hurts you eyes... Well to me, it does.


----------

